# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Zugstufeneinstellung aus Gabel gefallen

## melli

Hi,
ich habe eine Rock Shox Boxxer Gabel, mir ist die Zugstufeneinstellung aus der Gabel gefallen. 
Hat jemand eine Anleitung oder Tipps, wie ich das reparieren kann? 
LG melanie

----------


## prolink88

du solltest schon etwas genauer werden. welches Baujahr bzw. welcher Modell der Gabel?

falls du Handwerklich nicht Fit bist dann ist selbst machen für dich sowieso nicht drinnen

----------

